# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tifozat e AS Roma

## {FIGO}

e vetmja skuader qe nuk lu futboll tavoline///
nuk ka njeri qe kur ka pa nje ndeshje te ROMES ne olimpik nuk eshte emocionuar:nga madheshtia e tifozerise,nga loja magjike e 
skuadres,
qe ne fillim kur prezantohet skuadra spikeri lexon formacionin por vetem emrat mbiemrat publiku i ben te degjohen kilometra larg///
Dhe e vetmja tifozeri qe ka moton :
LA SQUADRA NON SI DISCUTE SI AAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAA

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (06-04-2022)

----------


## {FIGO}

francesco totti

----------


## {FIGO}

cham^mpions

----------


## {FIGO}

para ndeshjes me realin///

----------


## {FIGO}

shikoni ctifozeri

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (06-04-2022)

----------


## {FIGO}

me manuela arcurin

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (06-04-2022)

----------


## {FIGO}

mbas derbyt roma lazio 5-1
poker i montelles
me A9

----------


## {FIGO}

me pendolinon CAFU
dhe me pumen EMERSON

----------


## {FIGO}

ROMA BARCELONA

----------


## {FIGO}

dhe ujku(lupachioto) i ardhshem///nipcja KLEDIO

----------


## klodi@n

la roma convince ma non vince. :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## bayern

NOI ABIAMO IL CUORE GROSSO MEZZO GIALLO E MEZZO ROSSO..

----------


## bayern

NJA DY GRIMCA NGA JETA E TOTTIT

1)mbas ndeshjes me lazion (derby ku roma fitoi 5-1 me lazion)
    e jema e tottit u fut tek dhomat e zhveshjes se lojtareve te
    romes ...te gjithe shoket e ekipit po uronin tottin per  golin
    edhe ja pret tommasi
    a kekko ma che gol mi fai????
    delvechio ia pret
    e bravo kekko...........
    e jema e tottit e nervozuar ngrihet dhe ja kthen
    te dy lojtareve......
    ma chi e sto kekko se chiama france'..... 

2)nje tifoz i afrohet tottit mbasi ai mberrin ne aeroportin e romes
   totti fillimisht trembet se ky tifoz dukej shume masiv.....
   tifozi perqafon tottin dhe ja pret..
   CAPITA' ME FAI DIVENTA' FROCCO............LOL


forza roma....onore ai ultras

----------


## master

FORZA LAZIOOOOO

Vola ...una aquila nel cielo
Sempre voleraaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## {FIGO}

e mban mend 5_1 ne derby master*///
e mban mend strishonin 
BANG E L'AQUILA VA GIU///
VITIN TJETER DO LUNI NE TE NJEJTEN KATEGORI ME FIORENTINEN///
HAHAHAHA
FORZA ROMA SEMPRE///

----------


## master

Jo...ne mbaj mend nje 2-1 fantastik "firmato" Veron-Nedved qe praktikisht i dhane kampionation Lazio.

Mbaj mend kete...HO IN MENTE SOLO LAZIOOOOO

ose...FINCHE C"E"LAZIO C"E" SPERANZA

ose....SQUADRA DI NEGRI, CURVA DI EBREI.

----------


## {FIGO}

la lazio non ce piu///
scuadra di F..CI curva di burini///
ju pret fiorentina ne C2

----------


## bayern

do e lujm derbin me alzanon tani neve..........

----------


## AlbRoma

Non mollare mai! Figo me vjen keq per ty kete vit ne do te qendrojme siper jush ! 
SS Lazio La prima squadra del Capitale !
Non mollare mai non mollare mai forza Lazio alee forza Lazio alee !
Me respekt Gerti

----------


## master

Bravo AlBROMA

Prima e sola squadra della capitale.

Forza Lazio....E...Forza Liverpool.

Roma...fai schiffo.

----------

